# Connell



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news from Connell?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

The qualifying finished land marks, land blind, and water blind. Called back 15 dogs to the final water marks series.

Excellent tests, well organized trial. Final series starts at 8am Saturday.

Callback numbers:
1 4 5 7 8 11 12 13 14 17 18 22 24 26 29 (see entry express for names)...


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks speedy. Any callback numbers?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Results of the Qualifying:
1 Morgan Carol Sealock O/H
2 Carbon Copy of Big Tip O Wayne Barett H Al Delgesso
3 Nightwinds Thunder Talking(Lightning) O Marie A Doherty H Eric Fangsrund
4 Noth Star's Mission Impossible(Saemus) O Betsy McCracken H Eric Fangsrud
RJ MD? H Mark Madrone
Jams 5,11,12(Evel Retrieval) Doris Fangsrud H Eric Fangsrud,14,19,29 Peaches O/H Wally Kobeski

The Open was going to last series with 18 dogs back.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Anybody got the derby results? Specifically dog #18, dog called Merry Christmas VII. I believe this is the first puppy out of NFC Chopper to run a derby. I'm curious how she did. I know next week, there are 3 Star/Chopper puppies running derbies. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Now Mike, don't forget about Pow!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Marie,

Congrats on the Qual Placement!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

How about any news from the Open and Am......what are they up to?


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Derby will start on Sunday.

I heard five dogs did the last series in the Open.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

mikebeadle said:


> Anybody got the derby results? Specifically dog #18, dog called Merry Christmas VII. I believe this is the first puppy out of NFC Chopper to run a derby. I'm curious how she did. I know next week, there are 3 Star/Chopper puppies running derbies. Thanks, Mike


Mike, your brain is a pedigree and breeding sponge... LOL


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Sorry Kim. I didn't want it to be a brag about my little misfits. 

Saving the best for last.........drum roll please......... 

:lol: SUPER POW WOW :lol: 

FUTURE FC AFC AND THEN NFC NAFC!!!

My plug for the day. What do ya think Kim? Not to shabby if I do say so myself.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks Kristie. If you get a chance, I'm going to repeat the Lotto/Patton breeding. If you can, take the others off and replace it with Lotto. She's not bred yet, but she should be in the next month or so. Take care, Mike

ps. I just got home from taking the entire family to the movies......Bridge to Tarabithia. Katie was great, Logan was great and Calvin was pretty darn good as well. It was fun. First time we have ever taken the whole family. Going to have to do it more often. See the philosophy was only take one or two at a time, that way when they act up, the other movie goers will say I hope that guy doesn't have anymore kids. But if you start with one or two, and get them "socialized to the movie scene", then the third will follow suit. And then you can take the whole family. This is a philosophy that has taken seven years to complete. I've finally done it. YEE HAWWWWW!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

mikebeadle said:


> Thanks Kristie. If you get a chance, I'm going to repeat the Lotto/Patton breeding. If you can, take the others off and replace it with Lotto. She's not bred yet, but she should be in the next month or so. Take care, Mike
> 
> ps. I just got home from taking the entire family to the movies......Bridge to Tarabithia. Katie was great, Logan was great and Calvin was pretty darn good as well. It was fun. First time we have ever taken the whole family. Going to have to do it more often. See the philosophy was only take one or two at a time, that way when they act up, the other movie goers will say I hope that guy doesn't have anymore kids. But if you start with one or two, and get them "socialized to the movie scene", then the third will follow suit. And then you can take the whole family. This is a philosophy that has taken seven years to complete. I've finally done it. YEE HAWWWWW!!!


Funny... I'll have to remember that, but we may not go over two. 

Do me a favor and shoot me an email re: the website so I can mark it and take care of it when I get back. At a test for the weekend.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

QUITTER!!!

Three is the lucky number, yeah right, three is when I made a visit to the Doc. My vet offered to do it for free, but with health insurance co-pays, I thought I'd give the normal Doc his 20 bucks. Cheapest surgery I've ever had. Three is good, a handful but good. Two is also good. But one, well one is just done right inexpensive. Good luck. Here's to the good times, the bad times, and the hair that clogs the shower drain. Cheers!!!

Mike

ps. I wouldn't trade my three mischievous little misfits for anything in the world. Best part about them acting up in public, just tell the folks that are watching they take after there mother. Hasn't worked yet, but I'm not about to give up.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Armand Fangsruds dog Ninja WON the OPEN. Not sure if he or Erik handled him. I didn't get to go this year so that's all I know.

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Kris. Congratulations to Armand and Eric. I am relatively certain that Eric ran him as he has been running Ninja this whole circuit. Armand runs him in the Am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

*connell*

I heard Eric won the Open with Ninja and took 4th (dont know which dog)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

*connell*

Chopper (Frank K) won the am, and Ray Bly (don't know what dog) got 2nd.

Moonstones Hug and Moochies (Ham) got a 3rd in the Amateur and Biscuit got 4th. Both owned by Bill and Sarita Mcknight handled by Bill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting what you know thus far Cindy and Congratulations to all. I hope someone can fill in the Open places and the Am as well. Would love to know which dog Eric got 4th with in the Open. How's the Derby doing?


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

In regards to the first Chopper puppy running a derby, she got a jam. Congrats to Steve and Patti Graffstra.

Mike

ps. I don't know the other derby results.

pss. This dog is named Merry Christmas VII. Patti called me and told me she wanted to buy a puppy for her husband for Christmas. We kept this a secret the entire time. I believe Steve was quite surprised when he got his Christmas present that year. Special thanks to Kim Johnston for putting a bug in there ear about this breeding.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

how did dog #23 do in the open ?


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: connell*



gmhr1 said:


> Chopper (Frank K) won the am, and Ray Bly (don't know what dog) got 2nd.
> 
> Moonstones Hug and Moochies (Ham) got a 3rd in the Amateur and Biscuit got 4th. Both owned by Bill and Sarita Mcknight handled by Bill



Congrats to Ham and Biscut!!!


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Amateur results

1. Chopper O/H Kashevarof
2. Fishtrap Heidi O/H Ray Bly
3. Moonstones Hug and Moochie O/H Bill McKnight
4. Moonstones Sea Biscuit Run O/H Bill McKnight
RJ Wakemup Rooster O/H Dan Coleman
Jams:
Lil O's Rootin Tootin Cowgirl O/H John Otto
Fargo's Echo O/H Marion Carey


Derby results

1. Indy Go Fast O Ann Rauff, H Mark Madore
2. Bussing's Ginger O Julie Bussing, H John Henninger
3. Patton's Moby Nick O Tom Hartl, H Mark Madore
4. Candlewood's Git'r Done, O Ken Jackson, H Mark Madore
RJ Fishtrap Isabella, O/H Ray Bly
Jams:
Chena River Hardwood, O Brian Johnson, H Eric Fangsrud
Salt Marsh Need for Speed, O/ H Dave Cheatham (a nice Golden)
Autumn's Edaline, O/H Bente Pasko  
Light Farms the Great Divide, O/H Dave Cheatham (another nice Golden)
Merry Christmas VII, O/H Steve Graafstra


bp


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Congratulations to Bente Pasko (Bente of RTF) running in her and her dogs first Derby and for completing all four series and receiving a Judges Award of Merit! 

Well done Bente and Ellie (Autumn's Edaline)!


May it be one of the first of many successful endeavors.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bente and Ellie and the Light Farms Dawg for your derby jams!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Bente thanks for posting results and Congratulations on your Derby Jam and also Dave Cheatam and his jams with his Goldens and Eric for his jam. Of course congrats to all placements.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Congrats Bente, way to go.

/Paul


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Bente on your first Derby.

Also congrats to (both goldens) - Light Farms great Divide (Sage's little brother) and Salt Marsh Need for Speed, and all who finished.

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!  ... Golden Derby Jams!

Salt Marsh Need for Speed, "Checkers", O/ H Dave Cheatham .."(a nice Golden) "  

Light Farms The Great Divide, "Rocky", O/H Dave Cheatham "(another nice Golden)"  Congratulations to Jennifer, Too! 

...and Bente!! ..with a nice Lab!  Autumn's Edaline, "Ellie", O/H Bente Pasko 

Judy


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Mark Madore for a very nice Derby weekend.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

*CONGRATS* to Marie, Eric and Lightning. So happy for your success!!!


----------

